# Any 2018 successful deer hunts ladies?



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I was fortunate enough to connect with my second deer ever this year (Nov 19th). Just like last year I was able to get it done with my dad right by my side. It was a deer my dad had seen earlier in the archery season. He noted that the deer appeared to have a leg wound, but my dad was unable to get a clear shot. The buck showed up again on the 19th and I was able to get a shot. Although he was not an older deer or a deer with large antlers I was elated! I’m beyond thankful for the chance at my second deer ever! Happy to have experienced it with my dad again! After recovering the deer we noted he had a torn/severed tendon (backside of leg below knee). His musculature was already considerably smaller in that leg. We believe he cut it in a fence or someone made a poor archery shot (or arrow deflected) earlier in the season. 

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/12r9wea


Ok ladies who else has a deer story from this season? Let’s hear it! Anyone going out for muzzleloader?


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

My wife isn't on here but this is a thread I started for her buck this year.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/625318/

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Swampdog467 said:


> My wife isn't on here but this is a thread I started for her buck this year.
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/index.php?threads/625318/
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Awesome buck Mrs. Swampdog!!! Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------

